# clutch started making noise



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

it started making noise i told a friend about the noise and he says is sounds like the primary clutch is loose and i need to tighten it, now ive searched this whole forum and dont find anything about tightening the primary clutch only primary spring, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You cant. Your primary should be torqed to 69ftlbs and 69 only.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> You cant. Your primary should be torqed to 69ftlbs and 69 only.


 :agreed: You under-do it and it can slip on the shaft, over-do it and it goes on too far and hits the plate in back. Has to be exactly what the book says. Most are 69ftlbs

Still, pull the cover and see what's going on. Belt might be loosing coggs. That makes banging sounds too.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

it wasnt making a banging noise, it was making like a grinding noise type its hard to explain it, so i gotta take bike somewhere to get it tighten then?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No... You just need to buy a torque wrench... lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> No... You just need to buy a torque wrench... lol


 
nice, sorry for the dumb questions i just never had a brute before and i learn better by hands on instead of reading, so ill goto autozone n get one then, does it have like a meter on it to tell me how many puonds or naw?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there a vodeo anywhere to see how to tighten it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah in the how to section.

It doesnt matter if it's click style or meter style, but what does matter is that it works both ways... the primary is left hand threaded, so your Trq wrench needs to work in reverse.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

speedman said:


> it started making noise i told a friend about the noise and he says is sounds like the primary clutch is loose and i need to tighten it,


When exactly does it make the noise, idling, accel or anytime?
Has anything been done to the CVT recently?

Usually it makes the noise when the drive converter is too tight to the crank not when loose. When it is too tight, the windage plate (just inside of the fixed sheave of the drive converter) comes in contact with the crankcase. And the converter would get tightened when engine is running (turns clockwise when looked from the left side of the quad) since the main bolt is left hand threaded. Think about it.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

MeanGreenMan said:


> When exactly does it make the noise, idling, accel or anytime?
> Has anything been done to the CVT recently?
> 
> Usually it makes the noise when the drive converter is too tight to the crank not when loose. When it is too tight, the windage plate (just inside of the fixed sheave of the drive converter) comes in contact with the crankcase. And the converter would get tightened when engine is running (turns clockwise when looked from the left side of the quad) since the main bolt is left hand threaded. Think about it.


 
it staretd making the noise when i got stuck in some thick stuff, i tried gunning it and it did a weird noise wish i videoed it so you guys could hear what i did, after that never did it again, only when i was in really sloppy stuff


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

My brute did the same thing to me the other day when I got stuck trying to leave a creek and got stuck. It really is an unusual sound, but I don't personally think it is anything bad. It's done it a couple times now, I'm sure it just has something to do with the belt being a little wet but that's just my .02


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Belt might be little tweaked, not having the even edge anymore.
If the noise doesn't bother you, just keep riding. A new belt will get rid of the noise. Forget the torque check.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Forget ? 

I'm not sure where you come up with some of your "advise"... You put out some off the wall stuff bro..

Tot he OP: I'd still open it up and check everything out, if its making noise its not suppose to, you need to check it. And if you have a brute and dont have a torque wrench, you need to get one. That goes for everyone. If you own a brute, you should also own a clutch puller, and a torque wrench.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

enraged350 said:


> My brute did the same thing to me the other day when I got stuck trying to leave a creek and got stuck. It really is an unusual sound, but I don't personally think it is anything bad. It's done it a couple times now, I'm sure it just has something to do with the belt being a little wet but that's just my .02


 
the noise was really weird i dont think the belt was wet cause i hit a hole that wasnt water n mud it was just dry thick mud, and it was the first hole i even touched. ima check tonight what might be making the noise, but the noise was weird on my other brute when i got stuck bad and gave iit gas to try to get out the belt will smoke a little thats all never made the noise this one did.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Forget ?
> 
> I'm not sure where you come up with some of your "advise"... You put out some off the wall stuff bro..
> 
> Tot he OP: I'd still open it up and check everything out, if its making noise its not suppose to, you need to check it. And if you have a brute and dont have a torque wrench, you need to get one. That goes for everyone. If you own a brute, you should also own a clutch puller, and a torque wrench.


agreed. plus are u sure its the clutch making the noise and not the front diff? if it didnt start till u got stuck one day... sound like the infamous front diff grind


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it was a squeel... Then yeah, your belt just slipped... which is probably what you heard on your old brute. But you described this as "grinding noise" which is not normal, and needs to be checked. The belt most likely would not make a grinding noise. 

Are you sure it came from the CVT? Or could it have some come somewhere else? Like byrd mentioned.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Forget ?
> 
> I'm not sure where you come up with some of your "advise"... You put out some off the wall stuff bro..
> 
> Tot he OP: I'd still open it up and check everything out, if its making noise its not suppose to, you need to check it. And if you have a brute and dont have a torque wrench, you need to get one. That goes for everyone. If you own a brute, you should also own a clutch puller, and a torque wrench.


 
thanks p425, ima check tonight after work even if i gotta stay up late as fudge, the noise doesnt sound normal at all, only happened when i tryed giving it gas while being really stuck after getting pulled out i could gun it and no noise


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it was something due to being in a bind then definitely. Might not be anything serious, but then again, it could be..


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I'm not sure where you come up with some of your "advise"... You put out some off the wall stuff bro..


My advice is coming straight from my own experiences of working on quads for living. Some may sound off the wall stuff to you... take it or leave it. I've seen and worked on them.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

byrd said:


> agreed. plus are u sure its the clutch making the noise and not the front diff? if it didnt start till u got stuck one day... sound like the infamous front diff grind


 
pretty sure it wasnt the front diff i didnt put it in 4x4 till i got stuck, i can hear the sound coming out of the snorkle and it was blowing heat out also **** the noise was weird i wish i video taped tit to show you guys


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i hope it aint the diff cuz thats pricey but then again a clutch and cheap. check it out a lil closer and tell us some more details man and we will hang in till the end so u can fix it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MeanGreenMan said:


> My advice is coming straight from my own experiences of working on quads for living. Some may sound off the wall stuff to you... take it or leave it. I've seen and worked on them.


Well just b/c you "do it for a living" doesnt meant you know everything about them now does it?  On this forum, we dont tell people to "just forget it" if something is wrong...


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

the noise is the metal fins on the back of the primary sheave hitting the lil metal plate that it rides close to.. so i told him pull priamy clutch off and put it back on but i guess he didnt wanna belive me and now he has so many "brute know it alls" saying its front diff... wow lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We didnt say it was the front diff, we asked if he was sure the CVT was where the sound came from, could it possibly BE the diff...

Smart ***. :bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

if some one cant give me the link of the video of how to take off the primary clutch n how to put it back on would really appreciate it, ive looked cant find anything. p425 thanks for all the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2481&postcount=1

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tighten_belt


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> the noise is the metal fins on the back of the primary sheave hitting the lil metal plate that it rides close to.. so i told him pull priamy clutch off and put it back on but i guess he didnt wanna belive me and now he has so many "brute know it alls" saying its front diff... wow lol


we started the conversation with the correct torq specs so that covers the fins hitting and i jus asked if he was sure if its the clutch and not the diff. dont get grumpy cuz ur brute is sold or selling. we all feel ur pain lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's stop with the bickering and get this guys problem solved and him back on the trail. Isn't that what we are here for?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

byrd said:


> we started the conversation with the correct torq specs so that covers the fins hitting and i jus asked if he was sure if its the clutch and not the diff. dont get grumpy cuz ur brute is sold or selling. we all feel ur pain lol


 
i bought his brute thats the thing, thanks for all the help all of you for real


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

That's enough- mod

yes i sold the bike to him heance i no what the noise is and how to fix it...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

dont worry speedman i started off not knowing a thing about a brute and all these hillbillies taught me alot and keeps my brute on the trail so stick around and we will keep u going. check the few things stated and get back with us


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

byrd said:


> dont worry speedman i started off not knowing a thing about a brute and all these hillbillies taught me alot and keeps my brute on the trail so stick around and we will keep u going. check the few things stated and get back with us


 
i figured you guys know what your doing or atleast have a clue lol, i like to see what everyone thinks the problem might be cause not one person knows everything but byrd i will check it out n let you guys know by later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> i figured you guys know what your doing or atleast have a clue lol, i like to see what everyone thinks the problem might be cause not one person knows everything but byrd i will check it out n let you guys know by later tonight or tomorrow


That's good cause there is nothing like getting in there, gett'n your hands dirty and seeing for yourself. Hand-on is the best way to learn...hands-down..


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> That's good cause there is nothing like getting in there, gett'n your hands dirty and seeing for yourself. Hand-on is the best way to learn...hands-down..


 
i like to do it just when i dont know what im doing i would like to see someone else do it first haha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> i like to do it just when i dont know what im doing i would like to see someone else do it first haha


Just like making...well..you know what.. for the first time. Just dive in..you'll figure it out as you go...Grab the manual and the tools..and remember we are just a key-stroke away...all of us.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep!! Just read that how to & watch the video. I didn't show exactly how in the video I more talked about stuff than actually doing it. But the written has pics of each step. And if you watch he secondary removal video it will help too b/c steve had the camera on for the whole dissasembly.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't feel bad I didn't know to much about them either when I bought mine but I did watch the carnage from a couple of my buddies that had them so I had an idea of what to fix and take care of before it happened to mine oh yea and What not to do lol.
I seen on an earlier post you mentioned that you didn't engage the 4wd drive till after you were already stuck that's not a good habit to have I've seen a couple of front diffs with a big ole hole in the bottom of them from doing that cause it breaks off the little t shaped thing that makes the collar slide and then it gets hung up between a gear and the diff case and pow there's a puddle of oil on the ground.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Was the noise a off the wall weird bird sound with alittle bit of gas then gave it more and went away if so i noticed that mine did that last weekend when my tires where really digging in when in 4wd i think mine was the belt slipping so i got to check the torque on mine too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brutemike said:


> Was the noise a off the wall weird bird sound with alittle bit of gas then gave it more and went away if so i noticed that mine did that last weekend when my tires where really digging in when in 4wd i think mine was the belt slipping so i got to check the torque on mine too.


Yes that was just belt squeel on yours.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i checked last night the belt looks good wasnt able to buy a torque wrench (need one anyway) autozone was closed, tbut belt looks good the main bolt is tight but cant tell if to tight or not. maybe it tighten a lil cause of the pressure on it, ill find out tonight


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> if you own a brute, there are 2 things that are a must to own along with it, a primary puller, and a torque wrench...


 
ima go buy both tonight if i get out of work early enough, i might need it for something else other than the brute also


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Speedman, if you really want to get a good idea of where the noise is coming from. Take the belt cover off (leave the wires hooked up) and lay it up on the seat. Crank the bike so you can see the clutches working and you will be able to hear where the noise is coming from better. And belts can be deceiving (kinda like a woman), it may look good but hiding something underneath.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Good Idea.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> if you own a brute, there are 2 things that are a must to own along with it, a primary puller, and a torque wrench... b/c you cant do ANYTHING inside the CVT w/o either of them....


 
You still don't get it. Let me try one more time.
What I meant to say was "It's NOT a torque issue in this case. Loosened primary clutch bolt is NOT the source of the noise". I didn't say "he doesn't need a torque wrench". You only interpreted that way. Of course, he will need it if he will work on anything that has a specified torque spec not only on the CVT. I wanted him to do the visual inspection of the belt first before spending time/money on other things. Come on, I am only trying to give a sensible tip/help to the OP, not trying to argue on tools or anything. Why picking on words? Having a torque wrench is a MUST. I agree with you and 110% of readers here would agree as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your right, a loosened one might not be, but TOO tight Could be....... As the previous owner said earlier in a post... He said the primary was too far up on the shaft and rubbing the back of the housing........

So, that would lead us to believe 1, it needs to come off (gonna need a puller) 2 it need to be put back on and torqued to the correct specification (gonna need that Tq Wrench)...

He also describbed it as a grinding noise, not a suqeeling. I've never heard a belt make a grinding noise. If his deflection was off, as you state, then yeah, he would have most likely heard squeeling...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Even if the deflection is off, you must pull the secondary to remove/add a shim. The manual states that when installing the belt, the primary and secondary need to be installed at the same time. Therefore, "to do anything in the CVT, you need a puller and a torque wrench" ....I agree with P425, in fact I think the Brute should come with a primary puller in the tool bag!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Did u say u did not put it in 4x4 untill it was stuck? That's a big no-no


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

wood butcher said:


> Did u say u did not put it in 4x4 untill it was stuck? That's a big no-no


 
yeah i know, it looked hard enough to ride on till it sucked me in then i was like ahh 4x4 will get me out..not..


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Better make sure it's not this noise. Seems to be a problem with earlier brutes. Surprised it's not talked about more here.

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/ka...105744-2005-bf-750-locked-up.html#post1128671

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/ka...rie-bayou/105759-stretched-timing-chains.html


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> Did u say u did not put it in 4x4 untill it was stuck? That's a big no-no


Actually it won't try to engage the 4x4 until the tires are spinning so it doesn't matter if you're stuck are not. The only way I can see you hurting it is if you engage it at a high tire speed. You can take the actuator off and watch it, it won't do anything without the tires rolling. Try it, pull of the actuator (or just plug a different one in) and with the bike cranked, roll the bike (even by hand) and you can see the actuator engage. Its a heavy thumb while its trying to engage that will break it. jmo

Just thinking out loud now, maybe by just spinning the back tires when stuck and then engaging the 4x4 its only partially engaging. Then you try to hammer on it and it wasn't fully engaged. May try a little bump of the throttle in reverse (not much its high geared) after you think its engaged to help it fully engage. Then put it back in forward and see what she's got. When I had my brutes, there wasn't many holes that I ever started off in in 4x4, whats the fun in that.

Sorry got off topic

JJb, if it was the timing chains he would be hearing a knock all the time.

speedman, trying to think about the noise you described again, maybe your not getting fully engaged into gear. Were the back tires spinning when it made this noise.

One more note, any time you gas on it hard and you're stuck (thick mud) something has to give, if the tires don't spin then hopefully you only smoke the belt. A brute has a lot of power and something is going to give.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yes that was just belt squeel on yours.


 So why would mine do this its new with new almond prim and red secondary with 29.5 terms? not to get off topic just a quick ?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Could be just a small amount af belt slip right as the clutch is engaging.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Could be just a small amount af belt slip right as the clutch is engaging.


 Maybe because its all so new?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That or your deflection is off a little?


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

ive noticed on mine that if im in a whole and im stuck and i try to engage 4wd it just kinda makes a poping noise and it locks in and out till i get out on solid ground.. so i learned just to put it in 4wd before the holes.. is it bad that it was poping??


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Bonpa Bottom Boy said:


> is it bad that it was poping??


Yes, very bad...
What you are doing is grinding the engagement dog gears. Popping sound is the sound of dog gears engaging/disengaging or slipping. The sharp edge of the dog gear teeth (that are more like square block looking than what you normally see which is just a straight-cut gear or "spur" gear).

BF uses the dog gears in the front diff (for 4x4 engagement) and in the engine for transmission (for hi/lo gear engagement) as well. Below is the damaged dog gear from the BF trans. Look carefully at the dog gear inside. The edge is all rounded. When it is excessively rounded, it slips out at high load situation and hits/breaks other trans parts like in this case - rounded lo (dog) gear broke the hi (dog) gear.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

so what do you think i should do?


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

always put it in 4x4 first.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok I got a question haha. I noticed if I am running in high and hit a gumbo mud hole the belt makes a noise and slips (not bc its wet). I can run it in low and never have a problem. What do you guys thing need to take a shim out and tighten it or change one of the springs? its got 550 hours on it and its had 28's since I bought it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You dont need to mud in high. Period. Thats your problem there.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You dont need to mud in high. Period. Thats your problem there.


 

i took it apart the primary clutch the nut had gotten tighten so i took it off and tighten it to 69 ft lbs, now i got stuck again ths weekend in 4x4 lol nasty like last time (im lucky for that haha) n this time when i guned it to get out belt smoked a little but yeah i always mud in low gear never high


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Smoking a little is much better than makin racket!!! :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Smoking a little is much better than makin racket!!! :bigok:


:agreed: ...Good advice......hehe


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea After that episode I never really use high unless I'm on the main trail.


----------

